# gdg's latest



## GreenDayGirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok I know I haven't been around but heres a few shots of what i've got going on. The first is my White Rhino that I made my first attemt at using LST.  The other one is also a LST experiment. the other is just waiting for me to hack it down  Ok...the last two are of the White Rhino, I love her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 14, 2006)

*I thought maybe you didn't love us anymore.   Glad to see your still growing and may i say your ladies look great.  *


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nice looking plants.  Healthy beautiful ladies.


----------



## Hick (Sep 15, 2006)

Simpply stellar GDG!!!


----------



## monkey (Sep 15, 2006)

u go girl


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 15, 2006)

looking good Chickie


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Sep 16, 2006)

just because she impresses me daily


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

looks good, I wish I had some rhino seeds, for that matter I wish I had a lot of different seeds. Good to see you back.Your ladies look great, keep us posted!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 16, 2006)

Looking really great GDG. We miss your posts around here!

That Rino plant is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Sep 23, 2006)

All - righty then! Heres my Rhino as of this evening....as you all can see she is flowering  . WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 9, 2006)

As always gdg Great lookin pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*I missed your last update but the ladies are looking great. Any new pics?  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 12, 2006)

awesome


----------



## rockydog (Oct 14, 2006)

lookin good, nice to see you on here again


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 14, 2006)

hey gdg... nice ones.... 

the 2nd picture on the top... the one you were going to hack down? what week was that in when you took the pic? do you remember? also, do you know how much manicured bud you got off it? i ask because they look a bit like mine.... except they're way better... :> I'd just like to get an idea if you don't mind me asking..... 


my plants barely survived my 'LST experiments...' :>


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Well I don't really keep track of when they went in cause there are too many to keep straight. I just go by the trichomes but I'm gonna say between 3 and 4 weeks in. I just harvested it not too long ago. 

So apparently my buddy that i got my clones from also grows some sort of very sticky purple strain because a little over half way thru flowering, this plant turned a beautiful dark shade of purple and had resin forming a huge ridge around every leaf (sorry, too stoned to take a pic) Anyhow here is a pic of one of her clones at about 3/4 weeks in. (no I didn't shock her, she just stood out like a neon light one day,  the rest not of that strain still were green.  So its definetly indica, it has the biggest fan leaves that I've ever seen that grow straight up! Oh yeah...the _stoney _made me stupid ... like the "flat girl" on the couch commercial. You can't tell from my crappy camera phone but shes starting to turn purple.  Yea! Happy GDG!

Thats a fan leaf from harvest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

*Very nice GDG, very nice indeed. You grow some of the bushiest plants i have ever seen. What do you have on them ladies 100,000 lumens.   You need to get a better camera so we can really see how beautiful those ladies are.   You have come along way since you first came to MP and i must say it shows in those plants. Congrats to you once again on a nice harvest and try not to smoke it all in one sitting.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks TBG....its all in the soil right?   I have to admit though I was starting to get a little bored and maintaining them was becoming a chore. Then I got that clone and then it grew and then it turned purple and now theres all sorts of little baby clones just waiting to thrill me. We switched our lights on cycle to run at night now so I actually get to spend more time with them after the kiddies go to bed. btw...a 1000mh a 175 mh and a 400 hps. I'd like a 1000 hps from Santa, thats next  Now all I need is a tanning bed out there and a CD with "ocean sounds" and its just like growing up in San Diego. (deep sigh)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 18, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> So its definetly indica, it has the biggest fan leaves that I've ever seen that grow straight up! Oh yeah...the _stoney _made me stupid ... like the "flat girl" on the couch commercial.


Wait, WAIT!

I wasn't even in town that day! I'm innocent!

Hhahahaahaha, GDG, those are some happy plants! Reachin to the sky!

They're little arms are up and they're doin the wave!

Looking real good! Beautiful color!


----------

